# Windrush Heights Hotel, July 2013



## William H (Jul 6, 2013)

Today a visited the "house of horrors" in a place called Windrush. I'll just copy and paste what I put on my Facebook page with regards to its history:



> What a beautiful day it has been to go out exploring some abandoned buildings. I first stumbled upon this place a few weeks back
> 
> Work started in 2001 on the 46 bedroom building, but the reason as to why it was never finished remains unknown. It has been left to decay and to be vandalized since 2005.


----------



## Rgsltd (Jul 6, 2013)

Would make a rate nice house that


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 7, 2013)

What a waste of buildings,great pics.


----------



## jammy (Jul 7, 2013)

good work,been past here myself a few times,don't need to stop next time!!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, although that's been stood for so long, it really has changed..... Or has been trashed should I say.
I popped my head in there about 10years ago when I used to pass this place almost daily. Everything was fresh, clean, and ready for anyone to take over and finish off, havn't seen/heard anything about it until now.... Surprised it's still up!
A shame it is though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2013)

What a waste! Nice shots!


----------



## T Bubb (Jul 9, 2013)

hasnt changed in years this place, shame really, what a waste of Cotswold stone!


----------



## abrey1978 (Jul 22, 2013)

was up for sale at auction a few years back for 800,000 ,no buyers. the owners of the half built hotel went bust.


----------

